# Anyone here in psychoanalysis?



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

I've tried psychotherapy and CBT too. I've seen some results but it only works for me as short term, then I just stuck.

So I'm in psychoanalysis now, no fast results for sure, but I really need to go deeper and understand how I am (I have identity crisis all the time).

I know I should be asking this to my therapist, but I don't know what am I supposed to say there, if I'm going wrong or right. 

Anyone been there? Someone who could share their experiences?


----------



## CipherAgent (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't believe in psychoanalysis. Cognitive Behavioural Therapy should be effective though.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

I am. I've only seen him three times though, only talked about a few things. So, I have no idea how effective this will be, but I'll give it a shot. Might take a long time to see progress however, since I only see him once a month. True psychoanalysis involves the patient being in sessions twice or three times a week. At least that's what I heard.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Perhaps depends on the issues and the person.
I tried Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) before, and for me it's way to superficial. I can't act on something that I can't truly understand it's roots.

I didn't got better yet in psychoanalysis, but so far I found out that I have nothing to expect from people about being mean to me, because actually I don't pass anything good to them. I can be very harsh too (for myself and others), in a different way, but people get it and react to it.
I never thought I could be like this, but it's a fact.

But that's me, I heard a lot of people saying it's the best therapy around for SA.
Never worked for me though.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Monroee said:


> I am. I've only seen him three times though, only talked about a few things. So, I have no idea how effective this will be, but I'll give it a shot. Might take a long time to see progress however, since I only see him once a month. True psychoanalysis involves the patient being in sessions twice or three times a week. At least that's what I heard.


Yay!  How you feel in the sessions? Don't you find the silence a bit awkward sometimes? And the feeling of having to deal with it?
How you're feeling about it?

Mine wouldn't talk for the first month or 2, she just started to say more things after that (when she got to know me better and know what to say).
I like it because she says what has to be said, doens't treat me like a victim but responsible by my own actions.

I see mine 3 times a week, it's been 4 months so far.


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm paying it all by my own :/


----------



## Elona (Feb 24, 2012)

The silent moments are a horror.


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry I don't mean to be rude and I know this isn't really answering your question but what exactly is psychoanalysis and how is it different from psychotherapy?? Sorry for asking this again but I'm going to psychotherapy soon and I'm wondering if I should just do psychoanalysis instead? what's it like?


----------



## Cupcakes (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi fallen, sorry for late answer, just saw your reply today..

What I'll say it's just what I saw from my experience which is not that much. I met some few psycotherapists and went through 1 year on it. And now 5 months on psychoanalysis. So, this is mostly just my opinion.

Well, so psycotherapy, the sessions are more like a conversation, face to face.
I can be more like a friendly therapy, rather than psychoanalysis, but of course it depends on your relation with your therapist 
In psycotherapy, the therapist intervenes much more with the pacient. It gives you more feedback.

In psychoanalysis is slightly different. First, you don't talk with your therapist face to face, you sit on a couch and he's behind you. This is to make you feel more with "yourself" and not carry with the pressure or the subjectivity of your therapist. By subjectivity, I mean, you don't get any "subjective" feedback by his eyes, facial expression or looking at you. 
It's more like being with yourself and going deeper in thoughts and put that in words.
The therapist won't talk much, just make a few observations once in a while to guide you and see where does it take. Silence sometimes can tell more, mine says  But this silence can be a harsh thing to deal too and it depends on how you feel about it... I don't feel myself so good with that, but I get it as a "I have to deal with it".
The process is more about reaching your old memories too, about your childhood, your parents and everyone who was involved in your education in early years and relate with your present.

I don't know which one is best, depends on you and what makes you feel better. psychoanalysis takes longer to see any results, but it goes deeper. although I can say that in 5 months I already can see some progress - it depends on the person and it's issues, some have deeper problems that may take longer.

I recently found out why I can't sleep and it makes all 
sense to me. It's more like fear of separation with mother. I used to cry a lot when i was really young and always calling my mother to sleep with me because I was way too scared.
Since then i've been sleeping much better, no pills needed so far. I really hope this lasts and don't fall again to the old ways 

I hope this helped somehow


----------

